# Statutory Declaration for TRA Skill Assessment.



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,, 
I am new to this Forum. I am planing for Skill Assessment from TRA. 

According to TRA "Statutory Declaration can be provide in place of several pieces of required evidence i.e. Employment Statement. Statutory Declaration must accompanied by additional third-party evidence include the reason why the statutory declaration is being provided instead of certified copies of original documents."

So if i put my appointment letter as third party evidence, as i am not able to get employment statement from my present employer. Is it sufficient in order to get positive response from TRA. :fingerscrossed:

Looking forward for your kind response.

Regards..


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Raman,

You may get declaration from your supervisor, as for third party evidence its better to show Bank statements, tax documents if provided.

thank you


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for reply..

I can't ask to my supervisor or present employer for employment statement.
I have only option to put Statutory Declaration, as supporting document if i put appointment letter, salary slips, promotion letter, Form No. 16 citing name of employee & employer and bank statement. So, is it sufficient.

Looking forward for reply.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

In TRA guidelines, there is a point"signed by authorised person and their contact details" , i too not sure whether supervisor must give declaration or self declaration will suffice!!

May be u can look for someone advice who has submitted self SD!!! Which has accepted by TRA!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

According to TRA guidelines "A Statutory Declaration will not be considered by TRA on its own as evidence of your employment. You must also provide an additional form of third party evidence that can be independently verified by TRA, for example *taxation documents citing the name of the employer, or letters of appointment, past references, performance reviews etc* issued by an authorised person of the business."

But thats what looking for reply from somebody who have already done Skill Assessment from TRA with Statutory Declaration.

By the way thanks for your kind reply.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thats fine,, do u got thr format of declaration?? Please share 

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Thats fine,, do u got thr format of declaration?? Please share
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum




I have not used it, i just found on one of thread.. following is the Statutory Declaration Format.. 

I, XXXXX, born on XXX in XXXXX, XXXX, holding Passport XXX, do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:
I am a Full Time Employee of XXX since XXX as XXXX in XXX technologies . I have attached herewith various artifacts issued by the company to evident the same i.e. Employment Certificates, Salary Certificate, Appraisal Letter and Salary Pay slips.
I further declare that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description on Company Letter Head from my current employer, XX This is because XXXs policy does not permit employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement during employment with XXXXX. Also, there may be an impact on my current performance and work profile as I have recently received promotion if I ask for the reference from my Senior Manager in XXXX.
Present Employment
Employer: XXXXX
Employment period: XXX
Total Duration: XXX months

Employment History with xXXX
Designation : 
Period : 
Roles & Responsibilities : 
Evident By : 

Company Profile
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXxx

Daily Duties and Responsibilities
XXXXXX

Tools & Technologies
XXXXXXXXX

Professional Awards & Recognitions
XXXXXXXX

Academics & Certifications
XXXXXXXX

Project Details
Project Title : xxxxx
Duration : XXX
Team Size : xx
Technologies : xxxxxx
Roles & Responsibilities : XXX
Project Description : XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the …….. 

Declared at XXXX, XXXX on the _____ day of ________ 2009

Before me: 



Witnessed by (Signature by Declarant) (Signature by Notary Public)


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> I have not used it, i just found on one of thread.. following is the Statutory Declaration Format..
> 
> I, XXXXX, born on XXX in XXXXX, XXXX, holding Passport XXX, do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:
> I am a Full Time Employee of XXX since XXX as XXXX in XXX technologies . I have attached herewith various artifacts issued by the company to evident the same i.e. Employment Certificates, Salary Certificate, Appraisal Letter and Salary Pay slips.
> ...


Thank you, i have already dubmitted self declaration with my supervisor signature and notarized too,,, All the best!!!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Thank you, i have already dubmitted self declaration with my supervisor signature and notarized too,,, All the best!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


All the best :thumb:.. i am planning to put Appointment Letter, Form No. 16, Salary Slips wih Self Declaration... what do you think is it enough??


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> All the best :thumb:.. i am planning to put Appointment Letter, Form No. 16, Salary Slips wih Self Declaration... what do you think is it enough??


Yes its my opinion,,

if the form 16 has your name and your employer name, also in your appointment letter stated your position... then it dhould be fine as it has your name, ppsition, employer, paid employment.

Make sure you hsve your reference contact details in it!! As i grt lot of advise to provide a declaration from your supervisor!! If provided try to get declaration from your supervisor.

May i know who is your assessing body...

As for i knows only vetasess and TRA accepts self declaration provided with other details of verificstion.

Thank you,,


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Yes its my opinion,,
> 
> if the form 16 has your name and your employer name, also in your appointment letter stated your position... then it dhould be fine as it has your name, ppsition, employer, paid employment.
> 
> ...


Problem in my case is i can't arrange reference letter from employer even nobody is ready for reference contact... so the reason i decided to go for Self Declaration along with Form No. 16, Salary Slip/Account Statement, Appointment Letter (mentioned designation, employer name, salary break-up), agreement with employer (non-disclosure technical secrets) and last might be get a promotion letter also. So all these putting with Self Declaration will be quite enough.

I am applying for Mechanical Engineer Technician-312512 and assessing body is TRA. 
What is your profile, have you sent documents for assessment? Are you applying on your own or hired an agent? 

Thanks for your valuable suggestions please be touch.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

That looks fine, my occupation is electrixal engineering technician assessing body is tra. I apolied myself,, 

Thank you all the best


----------



## balajivellai (Jul 31, 2012)

Dear all,
I don my diploma in ECE 1996 ( Tamilnadu polytechnic syllabus ) i am currently processing TRA assessment, in the guidelines i come to know in the point 2..5.3 they need 
Evidence of the nature and content of the qualification/award including subjects achieved. The evidence should describe the content of each subject and any machines, tools and equipment used. 
Can any one help me how you prove this from your side?


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

balajivellai said:


> Dear all,
> I don my diploma in ECE 1996 ( Tamilnadu polytechnic syllabus ) i am currently processing TRA assessment, in the guidelines i come to know in the point 2..5.3 they need
> Evidence of the nature and content of the qualification/award including subjects achieved. The evidence should describe the content of each subject and any machines, tools and equipment used.
> Can any one help me how you prove this from your side?


Hello .... i don't have any format for content of qualifications including subjects.. but i think we need to give the details about subjects we studied and tools or machines we used during study.
I am also looking for the same as i am Mechanical Diploma holder, if you found the suitable format for that please let me know..

are you processing your case on your own or you have hired any agent??

Be in touch it would be helpful and to share the experiences..



Thanks.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Balaji, 

In my case i have submitted the syllabus which i get from sylabus book(make 2 sided copy- around 40 pages)
. You may ask your polytechnic for the sylabbus for the period.

My suggestion try to provide more papers. As per the guidelines they will not ask you for further docs, straight away send thd result.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Balaji,
> 
> In my case i have submitted the syllabus which i get from sylabus book(make 2 sided copy- around 40 pages)
> . You may ask your polytechnic for the sylabbus for the period.
> ...



Hi Sgn1982,,,,

I am submitting self/statutory declaration for employment statement because i did not get detailed experience certificate with job duties. Now i am submitting self decl with supporting documents like offer letter, experience certificate (standard format without job duties), Reference letter (with job duties signed from HOD on plain A4 paper), Yearly Salary Certificate, Form No. 16, Bank Statement. So, what do you think is it enough??

Please suggest anything is not sufficient ,, specially about refernce letter which is on plain A4 paper with HOD signature and will attached his busssiness card also.

Looking forward for your reply.


Thanks.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> Hi Sgn1982,,,,
> 
> I am submitting self/statutory declaration for employment statement because i did not get detailed experience certificate with job duties. Now i am submitting self decl with supporting documents like offer letter, experience certificate (standard format without job duties), Reference letter (with job duties signed from HOD on plain A4 paper), Yearly Salary Certificate, Form No. 16, Bank Statement. So, what do you think is it enough??
> 
> ...


Hi Raman,

TRA only assess the 3 years of experience. If your last company has issue in getting detailed reference letter which you were working more than 2 years, as per their guidelines statutatory declaration should be signed by your head. My suggestion is to get declaration from your head. 

Beside that you have bank statements and IT which seems sufficient.

Please provide as much details as you able.

The above are my personal opinion..

Thanks


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> TRA only assess the 3 years of experience. If your last company has issue in getting detailed reference letter which you were working more than 2 years, as per their guidelines statutatory declaration should be signed by your head. My suggestion is to get declaration from your head.
> 
> ...


Hello Sgn1982..
I need clarification/correction on like you said i should get sign on Stat Dec but i think only registered peoples say Judge, Advocate, Notary Public etc. do have right on sign & witness on Stat Dec. I have get sign from my HOD on refernece letter.

Well what about your assessment, have you recieved or yet to recieve.


Thanks..


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Raman Deep said:


> Hello Sgn1982..
> I need clarification/correction on like you said i should get sign on Stat Dec but i think only registered peoples say Judge, Advocate, Notary Public etc. do have right on sign & witness on Stat Dec. I have get sign from my HOD on refernece letter.
> 
> Well what about your assessment, have you recieved or yet to recieve.
> ...


 Hi Raman, 

Yes get notarized from a lawyer.

But the format should be same as reference letter.

So ur superior need to sign in front of notary. Notary also sign and stamp(chop) on that.

If i m not erong get it in stamp paper,, pls get advice from others

Thanks


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi Raman,
> 
> Yes get notarized from a lawyer.
> 
> ...


Hello Sgn1982,

Have you received your Assessment result from TRA?




Raman Deep.


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

Raman Deep said:


> Hello Sgn1982,
> 
> Have you received your Assessment result from TRA?
> 
> ...


Hello Sgn1982,

What is happening ?

What was outcome of your application you sent to TRA for Migration Skill Assessment.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> All the best :thumb:.. i am planning to put Appointment Letter, Form No. 16, Salary Slips wih Self Declaration... what do you think is it enough??


Hiii had u done with TRA skill Assessment? ?? And if yes 
what about yr Statutory Declaration? ? pl let me know


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> All the best :thumb:.. i am planning to put Appointment Letter, Form No. 16, Salary Slips wih Self Declaration... what do you think is it enough??


Heloo dear 
Had u done with TRA skil Assessment ???
And if yes what about Statutory declaration ?? Self or by yr Superior ????
pl reply


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

laju1984 said:


> Heloo dear
> Had u done with TRA skil Assessment ???
> And if yes what about Statutory declaration ?? Self or by yr Superior ????
> pl reply


I had self declaration with the signature of advocate saying the above declaration is declared by me. But it depends you must have extensive supporting docs for self declaration i.e. Offer letter, appointment letter, promotion letter, increment letter, salary bank account statement, salary slips, Form No. 16, Provident Fund account statement. Attach docs related to your employment as much as possible because TRA do not request additional docs they will make decision based on docs you provide them.

Also you must have strong writtern statement for "Part No. 8 Employment history in your own words" of TRA Migration Skill Assessment application form. You can explain you duties in detail on daily, weekly & monthly basis moreover you can add some photos also while performing those duties at your work place.

You have to show them that you are a skilled employee at work place.

Hope this would help you.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> I had self declaration with the signature of advocate saying the above declaration is declared by me. But it depends you must have extensive supporting docs for self declaration i.e. Offer letter, appointment letter, promotion letter, increment letter, salary bank account statement, salary slips, Form No. 16, Provident Fund account statement. Attach docs related to your employment as much as possible because TRA do not request additional docs they will make decision based on docs you provide them.
> 
> Also you must have strong writtern statement for "Part No. 8 Employment history in your own words" of TRA Migration Skill Assessment application form. You can explain you duties in detail on daily, weekly & monthly basis moreover you can add some photos also while performing those duties at your work place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for detailed needy reply. 
Have *u* got *yr* Report of Assessment? ? or *u* *r* waiting still ??
How we can add photos ?? *coz* Application to be sent in hard copy ( offline ) .
*pl* reply 
*
Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Thanks


----------



## Kamboj (Feb 12, 2014)

laju1984 said:


> Thanks for detailed needy reply.
> Have *u* got *yr* Report of Assessment? ? or *u* *r* waiting still ??
> How we can add photos ?? *coz* Application to be sent in hard copy ( offline ) .
> *pl* reply
> ...


I got my TRA OSAP positive. 

You take photos of you while performing duties then paste in MS Word where you will be writing your employment history in own words on that page you can paste photos with brief explanation that what task you are doing in photos, what are tools you have used, how frequently you do each particular task etc. After preparing that page take a print of that send along with your TRA Application. 

Just show them that you are a technical person in your field . Simply writing duties on page & sending will not work explain them what do you do at your work.

But make sure your duties you will be mentioning must be same as your occupation do have according to Australian specifications.

Search your occupation duties on Australian Bureau of Statistics, Australian Government according to Australian standard & then modify your job duties accordingly.


Thanks.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> I got my TRA OSAP positive.
> 
> You take photos of you while performing duties then paste in MS Word where you will be writing your employment history in own words on that page you can paste photos with brief explanation that what task you are doing in photos, what are tools you have used, how frequently you do each particular task etc. After preparing that page take a print of that send along with your TRA Application.
> 
> ...


Dear many thanks for such help.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> Dear many thanks for such help.


Dear
I have 10 yrs.exp. total and Assessment body Requires Min. 3 yrs Exp to show . So i should show latest 3 years exp or full 10 yrs . ???
2 nd thing Up to latest 5 yrs I have Exp. as per Nominated Occupation and previous 5 yrs Closely Related to Nominated Occupation. So Can i Show 5 yrs to TRA and Full 10 yrs To DIBP in Visa application? ???


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

hi... my husband is planning to submit tra assessment for 312312 ... please guide us with step by step procedure...


----------



## saatheesh (Aug 17, 2016)

hi...can u explain me the detailed procedure for tra 312312 skill assessment.. needed doc..and will they cut off any experience like acs or vetassess?


----------



## Ramankailey (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi friends,

I have bachelors degree in electrical engg,
But my job profile meet the requirement of electrical engineering technician,
Can i apply for this category And apply for assesment in TRA.
As one consultant told me that TRA only asses dipolma not bachelors degree.

Plz suggest me what to do 


Thanks.


----------



## mehul63 (Sep 30, 2016)

*new to tra assessment..*

Hi.. 
I am also new to TRA assessment.

I have did Diploma. for this TRA assessment is must? can't i go to other assessment authority...?


thanks..


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

saatheesh said:


> hi...can u explain me the detailed procedure for tra 312312 skill assessment.. needed doc..and will they cut off any experience like acs or vetassess?


Read TRA MSA guidelines on TRA website. Basic Docs needed is Qualification docs and work experience docs. TRA doesn't cut off any work exp.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mehul63 said:


> Hi..
> I am also new to TRA assessment.
> 
> I have did Diploma. for this TRA assessment is must? can't i go to other assessment authority...?
> ...


choose your assessment body according to your current occupation. And Diploma is fit enough for TRA assessment


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Ramankailey said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have bachelors degree in electrical engg,
> But my job profile meet the requirement of electrical engineering technician,
> ...


Better to email TRA body regarding this concern. you will get official reply.


----------



## liaqatali.mgi (Oct 12, 2015)

mehul63 said:


> Hi..
> I am also new to TRA assessment.
> 
> I have did Diploma. for this TRA assessment is must? can't i go to other assessment authority...?
> ...


i have got successful outcome from TRA in 323214 occupation apply by my my own


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

mehul63 said:


> Hi..
> I am also new to TRA assessment.
> 
> I have did Diploma. for this TRA assessment is must? can't i go to other assessment authority...?
> ...


Dont trace Assessment body by Qualification.First of all choose most suitable Occupation and see which is Assessment body for that occupation. If TRA is relevant body then Diploma is good enough for assessment.


----------



## Mrs haider (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi can any one tell me the processing time of TRA. I received a knowledge mail by TRA on 3rd November.


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Mrs haider said:


> Hi can any one tell me the processing time of TRA. I received a knowledge mail by TRA on 3rd November.


Officially it says 2 months time period but i received positive outcome after 6 weels of Acknowledgement.


----------



## Mrs haider (Nov 18, 2016)

laju1984 said:


> Mrs haider said:
> 
> 
> > Hi can any one tell me the processing time of TRA. I received a knowledge mail by TRA on 3rd November.
> ...


thanks a lot laju1984 hope I will get it before crismas or first week of January inshaAllah


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Mrs haider said:


> thanks a lot laju1984 hope I will get it before crismas or first week of January inshaAllah


hoping for your best


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Kamboj said:


> I got my TRA OSAP positive.
> 
> You take photos of you while performing duties then paste in MS Word where you will be writing your employment history in own words on that page you can paste photos with brief explanation that what task you are doing in photos, what are tools you have used, how frequently you do each particular task etc. After preparing that page take a print of that send along with your TRA Application.
> 
> ...


I got positive outcome for my skill assessment. many thanks to you for helping me in depth. 
again heartily thanks Kamboj.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

*323211-fitter*

Dear ,,,
I applied for Fitter -323211,,Can U help me with the details of Tech Interview by Vetasses,,how it was for U,,and what to expect,,kindly guide me,,,


----------

